# Redfish at the EOP



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice day at the beach! Weather was grand. Set up the poles and a couple of hours later, had my first pomp. Still hitting the shrimp set up. Hours later I decide one more fresh bait and I'm done. No sooner than I set the pole in the holder, it bows up! After a long fight I land my first big red of the year. I had so many spectators, including at least a dozen hazmat workers. I don't think I ever had applause for catching a fish before, lol.
Thanks Scott for the action shots!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, congrats on the red. HOW LONG is that POLE?? it looks like a skyscraper. great day!!!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

WTG! Beautiful looking red. Great color.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Forgot to add the fish was release unharmed.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like a great day!


----------



## ricantbar (Sep 14, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's not a pole. That's a wuppin' stick! Great last pic, the smile says it all!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

nice fish & pics (almost tempted to put fish & chips  )


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

:notworthy:


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Rod?*

Not sure but the rod looks like the 15ft daiwa that I have.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice pics....Congrats :thumbup:


----------

